
Donald Trump is coming after my domain name - tomkwok
https://www.reddit.com/r/legaladvice/comments/3mgce8/hong_kong_donald_trump_is_coming_after_my_domain/
======
trump2017
How does Trump go after:

[http://trumpd.com](http://trumpd.com)

but not something like:

[http://trump.info](http://trump.info)

Answer: He can't go after the latter because its a real English dictionary
word.

